# Edinburgh to London



## Duds (16 Mar 2009)

anyone have experience of this route?

I am looking for a relatively straightforward road route, no dual carriageways etc. from Edinburgh to Slough

Plan on doing 100 miles a day - 4 days - B&B stops

any hints / areas/ hills to avoid?

thanks in advance!


----------



## tomriver (19 Mar 2009)

Audax do an event London Edinburgh London (LEL). Perhaps the route is available somewhere.


----------



## Duds (20 Mar 2009)

thanks tom, i'll see if i can find it


----------



## HLaB (20 Mar 2009)

I've only went as far as Edinburgh to Innerleithen, south of Edinburgh NCN1 follows a nice country road (B709), is fairly directish and has some stunning views.


----------



## hubbike (20 Mar 2009)

Check out Edith Atkins took her 21hrs37mins.


----------



## John Ponting (20 Mar 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/8k49bk 

ROUTE SHEET FOR SOUTHBOUND.


----------



## Duds (23 Mar 2009)

thanks!!


----------



## samid (5 Apr 2009)

Last August I rode it in the other direction - from Slough to Edinburgh. Took it easy, did about 120 km/day, camped at campsites. Roughly, my route went like this:
Milton Keynes
Northampton
Leicester
Derby
Wirksworth
Hathersage
Glossop
Holmfirth
Wakefield
York
Middlesbrough
Hartlepool
Newcastle
Ashington
and from there A1 almost all the way to Edinburgh (A199 from Haddington).

Total turned out to be around 840kms. I actually quite liked my route, even the A1 - especially the Scottish part - was pretty nice. I did not try to make my route as flat as possible but it was not too hilly, even the Peak District part was not too bad - and very beautiful. I have most of my route (except the first 200kms or so) loaded into MemoryMap from GPS - PM me if interested, I could email that to you.


----------



## Greenbank (15 Apr 2009)

Did it the other way in March in 3 days.

Did it to have a look at the route of the LEL Audax that I'll be doing in July.

Day 1: 320km Putney to Thorne (Travelodge at M18/M180 services)
Day 2: 220km Thorne to Alston (B&
Day 3: 210km Alston to North Berwick (Travelodge in Edinburgh)

GPS ran out of spare coming in to Dalkeith.

Route looked like this:-

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/266092

If I did it again I would:

1. Stay on the A7 from Langholm to Longtown. The Canonbie diversion was to see what the LEL route was like. It's hilly.
2. Avoid the A66 to Scotch Corner, this was sheer laziness as I couldn't be bothered to retrace to avoid the busy road after going to the services.
3. Not miss the turn between West Stockwith and Haxey. See annoying long cut.

The B709 is a lovely road. Hilly but the climbs aren't steep.


----------



## Cockney Scot (15 Apr 2009)

John Ponting said:


> http://tinyurl.com/8k49bk
> 
> ROUTE SHEET FOR SOUTHBOUND.


From Hertford, why not try the River lee southbound, follow the canal tow path all the way to East London and the Thames. Good surface for cycling , I do it every weekend.


----------

